

Introducing The SPACE: monochrome space shooter - martincerdeira
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flaminghorsegames.thespace

======
martincerdeira
This was the teaser trailer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTfkiTKZr2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTfkiTKZr2w)

